# Bloor - Islington/Kipling area



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

What are your views on the Bloor - Islington/Kipling area? 
up and coming?
not going anywhere, bad future?
too established, not going any further?

Thanks!


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Residential/commercial?

I think there are pockets around Islington, north of Bloor with lots of potential around Royal St. George's golf club. But as an investment area, I'd go east to Scarborough over west along the Bloor-Spadina line ... but that's my opinion.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> Residential/commercial?


Primary residence actually ... I've been looking far and wide in Toronto, havent really found anything


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Curious,

What are your requirements? 

Maybe I can give you more direction.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

More specifics of what you're looking for and your budget would be helpful ...


----------

